# Thoughts?



## DevenTheDude (Jul 28, 2015)

Here's a photo of a GBH that I recently shot. What are y'all's thoughts? Also, how do most of y'all feel about editing photos? It's hard to get the right lighting in nature so I occasionally edit to bring out the colors but try to keep it natural looking while bringing out vibrance. Anyways, all criticisms welcome. 









I apologize if the image doesn't show. Just let me know and I'll try to fix it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish1onthefly (May 19, 2013)

I shoot everything in RAW format so editing is necessary for every photo.
Nice heron shot, what equipment and settings did you use?


----------



## DevenTheDude (Jul 28, 2015)

I shot in RAW as well, it's the only way I'll shoot. 
I used a Canon 70D with the 70-300mm USM DO IS lens.
I don't have my computer at the moment but I can post settings later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DevenTheDude (Jul 28, 2015)

As far as settings:
ISO 1,000
f/6.3
Exp. 1/2000th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edad (Feb 28, 2016)

I have two issues with your picture. The dark shadow and the horizontal feature right below the head. Very distracting to an otherwise good photo. Of course, I don't know the environment you were shooting from, but if you had positioned yourself lower than the bird's head or even above it, I think would have made the picture better. Also, a move to the left would have removed the really dark tree to a softer gray. Also, I have no problem with "some" color correction. Make that birds colors pop!


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

DevenTheDude said:


> As far as settings:
> ISO 1,000
> f/6.3
> Exp. 1/2000th


Photo looks sharp at size posted. Colors natural.

BUT I'd suggest lower ISO and slower exposure. Background would have blasted out more. Lower ISO results in sharper image with less artifacts too. Not sure what max aperture of your lens is however. That also determines depth of field.

BTW, I still shoot in .jpg. I'm a WYSIWYG kind of guy. I'll mess with gamma, contrast and overall color corrections. But that's where I stop.

After many years of tweaking the fine details, I discovered that nobody (meaning normal people) could discern the nuances of what I accomplished.

Unfortunately in the era of the smart phones, any image seems wonderful to 99.9-percent of the population. People wiggle their smart phones at arms length as if that's the right way to do it. Enough said before I go off on a tangent (well, off on more of a tangent since I already started).


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I don't know anything about photography, but that is a good looking bird.


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

I send my pics to my web master and I don't know much about editing. Im not a pro at photography but I can tell you thats a good picture.


----------

